# Contract agreements



## Monisia

Niestety mało mam kontekstu. W tekście zarządzania ryzykiem firmy są wymienione punkty, które należy uwzględnić. Jednym z nich jest 'to consider the insurance requirements set out in the Contract Agreements'. Czy można powiedzieć, że są to po prostu kontrakty? czyli osobne umowy zawierane z każdym kontrahentem?


----------



## dn88

Może "umowa kontraktowa" w pełni oddałaby angielską nazwę?


----------



## Monisia

brzmi dobrze, tylko czy funkcjonuje  taka nazwa?


----------



## asuuucar

Uzgodnienia kontraktowe brzmia formalnie.


----------



## dn88

Tak, "uzgodnienia kontraktowe" pasuje znacznie lepiej. Trochę za bardzo wziąłem pod uwagę końcową sugestię pytającej, jako że miałoby chodzić o wiele umów/kontraktów - a istnieje przecież pojęcie "contract agreement", które oznaczałoby taką pojedynczą umowę. Ale teraz jest prawie jasne, że chodzi najzwyczajniej w świecie o uzgodnienia zawarte w jednej umowie/kontrakcie.


----------



## Monisia

z kontekstu nie wynika czy to jedna czy więcej umów ale rzeczywiście uzgodnienia kontraktowe' będą chyba najlepszą opcją, bo mogą dotyczyć zarówno jednego jak  i większej ilości kontraktów. Dziękuję serdecznie


----------



## Paul W.

A nie chodzi tu przypadkiem o tzw. "owu" czyli ogólne warunki umowy, stanowiące zwykle załącznik do umowy ubezpieczenia, a zawierające szereg wymagań czy też postanowień dotyczących funkcjonowania ubezpieczenia? Z drugiej strony może chodzić także o warunki (wymagania) zawarte w samej umowie ubezpieczenia.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Monisia said:


> Niestety mało mam kontekstu. W tekście zarządzania ryzykiem firmy są wymienione punkty, które należy uwzględnić. Jednym z nich jest 'to consider the insurance requirements set out in the Contract Agreements'. Czy można powiedzieć, że są to po prostu kontrakty? czyli osobne umowy zawierane z każdym kontrahentem?


´Contract Agreements' przetłumaczyłbym jako "warunki umowy". - Umowa jest jedna, składa się z wielu warunków.


----------



## Ben Jamin

asuuucar said:


> Uzgodnienia kontraktowe brzmia formalnie.


 W języku "biznesu" formalność jest wręcz wymagana, to nie wada. Ale uzgodnienia kontraktowe dla mnie brzmią raczej niezręcznie i nie po polsku. "Kontraktowy" ma specjalne znaczenia, na przykład "sejm kontraktowy".


----------

